# Stocking List.???



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey my 55 gallon is almost done cycling and i was thinking of gting these fish....

1-small Oscar 2''
1-small Blue Acara 2''
1-small gold severum 2''
3-Big Giant danios 3''
1-big clown pleco 4''

Will this work in a 55 gallon?
any sugestions?

Here is what the equiptment in my tank....
AquaClear 70
250W submersable heater
regular lights
Fake plants
Big driftwood
2'' Gravel
big caves

Will they get along to gether and will this work out? \

anny sugesstions?

Thanks

CK


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You'll be ok with all that short term. But eventually, the oscar alone will need 55 gallons at minimum.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> You'll be ok with all that short term. But eventually, the oscar alone will need 55 gallons at minimum.


exactly!
a 55 gallon in my opinion is the MINIMUM for a single adult oscar. your selection you have laid out will work for minimal time only. 
unfortunately those fish coexisting will require some more room than a 55 has to offer. 
you might want to invest in another tank, one for the oscar the other for the rest. either way, youll need to readjust your stock eventually. 
keep us posted, ill be glad to help further


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

do you think it will work for a MAXIMUM of 1 year? i will probalby upgrade by then?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know what type of pleco you're referring to in terms of the 'clown pleco' - but they generally stay quite small. They also eat primarily driftwood. So I'd be careful with that one.

The oscar will be nearly full grown in a year. It'll likely at this point eat whatever can fit in its mouth.

You'll need MUCH better filtration than an AC70. It's a good start - but I'd recommend adding some type of cannister filter to the tank. Especially if you have messy cichlids. And keeping in mind that you plan on upgrading I'd get one you can move over later on. I'd personally grab a FLuval 404 or Rena XP3. If you have lots of money you can look into Eheim.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

I know that clown plecos only get to 4-5inches, and know that thel like driftwood thats wht i have a big piece of driftwood. i only have one proble. the tank is acrylic, and i was wondering when the clown pleco goes in-search of algea in the tank sides can he damage the tank with his teeth??


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> do you think it will work for a MAXIMUM of 1 year? i will probalby upgrade by then?


If you stretch it out to a year you'll be doing major water changes most probably. But I suppose you could try and stretch it that far. But personally I'd make more like 8-9 months or sooner you're goal for upgrading. Just hope your oscar has a nice personality(most do) and gets along with your severum in cramped quarters when they get bigger before you upgrade.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

what if i dont buy a severum??

1-Oscar
1-Blue acara
3-Giant danios
1-clown pleco

will that work for longer?


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

i did have a 1inch oscar in a 30gal and after say 5months he had grew like 5inch and he had eaten all my neons and afew clown loachs but was fine with a parrot fish my sevrum blue botia afew lil fish went missing but that was them all i ended up selling them all so i can have the tank for piranha hehe


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

what if i dont buy a severum??

1-Oscar
1-Blue acara
3-Giant danios
1-clown pleco

will that work for a longer time?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok guys i really need some help and fast because in the next couple of days the tank is going to finish cycling, and i want to buy the fish at that time.

so this is the list's that i would like.

1-oscar-smal
1-Blue acara-small
3-Giant danios-big-dither fish.
1-clown pleco

OR
1-Green terror-Small
1-Firemouth-small
3-Giant Danios-big-Dither fish
1-clown pleco

Which one will work better??????

should i take any out of the list??

any suggestions?

Thanks.

CK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

If you go with your second choice will be fine.Will need to upgrade no matter what if you have an oscar in that tank.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

what would you take out of the 2nd list so i dont have to upgrade?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> what would you take out of the 2nd list so i dont have to upgrade?


You should be fine with that setup, if I'm not mistaken








[/quote]

Whats your reasoning behind the dither's?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

[/quote]

Whats your reasoning behind the dither's?
[/quote]

The dithers are for distracting them and lowering their agression and they clean up/eat what the fish split out. so i guess they are good.

so would this work out...???

1-Green Terror
1-Firemouth
3-Giant danios
1-clown pleco???

are you sure it will be a good setup?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Whats your reasoning behind the dither's?
[/quote]

The dithers are for distracting them and lowering their agression and they clean up/eat what the fish split out. so i guess they are good.

so would this work out...???

1-Green Terror
1-Firemouth
3-Giant danios
1-clown pleco???

are you sure it will be a good setup?
[/quote]

I'm not sure if it will be a good setup or not.Alls I know is the fish should be fine living in that tank for life,and cohab just fine.The rest is up too you.







I would wait for some more replies from people who are more familair with these fish than I.I would get rid of the danio Idea and get three rainbow sharks,but thats just me.Mine have always done a good job with cleaning up let overs and do a great good on the plants in my tank as well.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

what if i switchthe Giant danios for 1 tinfoil barb? or is that too much?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> what if i dont buy a severum??
> 
> 1-Oscar
> 1-Blue acara
> ...


for a year? yes that could "work" however its still stretching the rule. i really recommend 50-55 gallons minimum per oscar. and at a year old he'll be almost full grown! however, theres nothing in that list that will pose a threat to anything else. the oscar may play tough guy with the acara once maturity sets in, but the pleco and danios should be safe for a time. however, expect that the danios will become a meal sooner or later. if theres one thing an oscar loves its smaller fish.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

well i might want the second list now...

1-Green Terror
1-firemouth
3-giant danios
1-clown pleco.

is it better thanthe 1st list with the oscar and the blue acara???

and should i get 3 giant danios or 1 Tinfoil barb instead of the giant danios?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

[/quote]

I'm not sure if it will be a good setup or not.Alls I know is the fish should be fine living in that tank for life,and cohab just fine.The rest is up too you.







I would wait for some more replies from people who are more familair with these fish than I.I would get rid of the danio Idea and get three rainbow sharks,but thats just me.Mine have always done a good job with cleaning up let overs and do a great good on the plants in my tank as well.
[/quote]

well i think male GT's get to 12'' so if i have.....

1-oscar
1-Blue Acara
1 clown pleco

can it work for life with 10 to 15 gallon waterchanges every week?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

GTs have been known to reach 15-16in

Try 1 JD, 1 Convict and 3 silver dollars or somthing like that


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

how can you tell the sex of a young jd??


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Out of the options you've presented I'd say go with the firemouth and green terror option. GTs are slow growers so it will be able to last in there longer. Either way I hope that tank is wider than 12", if it isn't I'd advise that you forget about the oscar in the long term. You would probably be able to grow out the oscar for a year but like I said before, it will need a tank wider than 12" and preferably 75g + for life (for the GT as well). Maybe you could do the acara and the firemouth. Also, add another filter to that tank, if you're planning on upgrading I suggest investing in one of the filters that Mettle mentioned. Oh, and good luck sexing little JDs.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

JDs are sexable at minimum 3in-4in. Males are longer with fin extentions and females have a defined blue on their gill plate and a squat shape


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

are females better looking , and are the females less agressive?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> are females better looking , and are the females less agressive?


Both are very beautiful, the females usually a little lighter. The agression really depends on the individual. I've housed many and i've seen both tame and maniacal.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok thanks how does this list sound???

1-gold severum
1-Firemouth
1-Jack dempsey
1-Clown Pleco

?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> ok thanks how does this list sound???
> 
> 1-gold severum
> 1-Firemouth
> ...


Looks good, the only thing is as they grow your severum might get picked on. Severum are less agressive than JDs and firemouth's. Those fish are slow growers though so it should take some time before you start getting tight on space. What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

normally male cichlids grow larger, more colorful and more territorial.

i wouldnt recomend a pleco they make crap every minute. Id go for a clown loach or mabey a pictus cat instead.

firemouths and severums might be compatible with dempseys but convicts are more sturdy


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

The dimensions of my tank are 48''x13''x20''

and i was thinking of buying somethink like this.... 
1-Geen Terror
1-Gold severum
1-Firemouth
1-jack dempsey
1-Clown loach- i know they like company but it will work.

i know when they get bigger they will run out of space and will fight and than ill be ready to move them.

What do you think??? this is not the list for life just for starting.

does it work if i move the bad ones later??


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

that might be okay for a 75 gallon

id cut the severum off the list if you get a GT


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

will a clown pleco do any damage to a acrylic tank with his teeth?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> will a clown pleco do any damage to a acrylic tank with his teeth?


nope


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I would just go with the JD, firemouth, pleco and about 6 giant danios.

you most likely wouldn't have to upgarde with those fish.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

VENOM said:


> that might be okay for a 75 gallon
> 
> id cut the severum off the list if you get a GT


what if i take out the severum and the clown loach??? will it be ok in a 55 gallon for a long time?

1-GT-small
1-JD-small
1-Firemouth-bigger than Jd and GT
1-clown Pleco
will that work for a long time?? or even for life if they get along?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:::::::
that might be okay for a 75 gallon

id cut the severum off the list if you get a GT Quote:::::::::

--
what if i take out the severum and the clown loach??? will these be ok in a 55 gallon for a long time?

1-Green Terror- small
1-Jack Dempsey- small
1-Firemouth- bigger than Jd and GT
1-clown Pleco

will that work for a long time?? or even for life if they get along in the 55 gallon??


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

the list you currently have may work but, not for ever, jd's get to 10 inches, gt have been known to get to 15inches, more likly 10-12, I think you should ethier keep them in a 55 and upgrade to a 75 or 90 gallon, or get ethier a jd or a gt, both have great colors, and if you get one of them then add some more fish like 2 more firemouths of cons


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok so im getting there... how about this???.......

1-JD-small
1-Firemouth
1-Convict-small
1-Tinfoil Barb
1-Clown Pleco

how about that???


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok so this is probably the final list.....

1-GT1.5''
1-JD-1.5''
1-Firemouth-2''
1-Clown Pleco-3''

If the GT or the JD start trouble later on they will be moved.

what do you think? any sugestions?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> ok so this is probably the final list.....
> 
> 1-GT1.5''
> 1-JD-1.5''
> ...


It might work for a little but again with the GT getting up to 14"(8-12" more common) an upgraded will be needed eventually.. I'm not sure how fast a GT grows but JD's grow very slow.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok even though i said the last list was the final list this list might be the final list...









1-GT-1.5''
2-Firemouths-1.5''
1-Clown Pleco-3''
3-Giant Danios-3''

what about that??? can i get a pair of firemouths or 2 males or 2 females??
i have a 5''flower pot in the tank that they can lay their eggs on and i have a flat 10'' rock that they can lai their eggs on? and if i get a pair of firemouths will they kill the GT or will they just take over a small part of the tank and only chase him if he goes near it?

ill show you guys some pictures of the tank today.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok at the last minute i decided to swich my fish list from agressive to semi-agressive/peaceful..

so how about this....

1-Firemouth-1.5''
1-Blue Acara-2''
1-Gold Severum-1.5''
1-clown loaches-2''

Is that good?

can i add any more fish??

Thanks

CK


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i suggest silver dollars


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

i really like them too but they are to shy and get scared very eazyly. any other suggestions?

any other fish that would work with the fish in my list?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

the lastlist looks great, I would even add a firemouth or 2 :nod:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

i guess i want silver dollars, how manny can i have?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

boba fett said:


> the lastlist looks great, I would even add a firemouth or 2 :nod:


Do you mean this list???

1-Firemouth-1.5''
1-Blue Acara-2''
1-Gold Severum-1.5''
1-Clown Loache-2''

i dont want to add any more firemouths but can i add some other schooling fish that gets just the right size that they dont get eaten?

i really like silverdollars but they are too shy, but i guess ill give them a try.

how manny silver dollars can i have in the 55 gallon with the cichlids and the clowm loach?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yup that list :nod: 2 more fire moths could be added or possibly another severum :nod:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok than how about this...???

1-Firemouth-1.5''
1-Blue Acara2''
1-Clown Loach-2''
1-Gold severum-1.5''
2-Silver Dollars-2''
4-Head and tail Light Tetras-1''

will that work for life???


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah that might work for life, personally i would get rid of the tetras and add another firemouth :nod:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok thanks for all your help everyone, i do like firemouths but i dont want them to breed later on, and i dont want 2 females or 2 males eather, because the more cichlids the more territory they need and they will bite other fish if they go to their territory, so 1 will do.

thanks though, and that was my final list







ill show you pictures of the tank today. it has no fish in it yet. infact here are some pictures now........ Tell me what you think??


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

alright good luck with the tank


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks again.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

boba fett i decided to go with what you said. what if i get 1 more Firemouth and 1 more Clown Loach will it work than?

that will be......

2-Firemouths
1-Gold Severum
1-Blue Acara
2-Clown Loaches
2-Head and tail light tetras

will this work for life??


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

that should be perfect







, good luck with the tank, can't wait to see it all done


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok thanks for your help that is the FINAL List.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

oh man sorry that im asking again but after some MORE reesearch i decided 1 firemouth will do fine not 2.

so this is what im left with..

1-Firemouth
1-Blue Acara
1-Gold Severum
2-Clown Loaches
2-Giant danios

Im looking for 1 more fish to add to the list??? any sugestions? something semi-agressive to peaceful that gets to a resenable size, that can live with the other fish.(no more danios).

Thanks.

CK


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

if you wanted a SA tank with only SA fish go:

3 silver dollars
1 acara or GT
1 severum
1 pictus cat


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well another firemouth would have been nice but here are to more possible tankmate, a parrot cichlid, witch is a small to medium sized fish that come sin all kinds or colors, and another if possible the flowerhorn, witch is probalby considerd one of the most buetiful and colorful cichlids out there, they get kind of big so you may have to take out a fish like the danios but they do have some of the most anazing colors on a cichlid


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

no ill go with what i have now in the list, besides the GT will kill everyone else in the tank once he is fully grown.

dont flowerhorns need an bigger tank? and arent they agressive?

i was thinking of something smaller maybe?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

most flower horn would be okay in a 55, a 75 would be better, but a 55 will do, they do get a liitle aggresive but not any more than another cichlid the same size

if you decide on something small I would go with a parrot cichlid


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

i also love parrot cichlids but there is non in my area, and i tries special ordring them but they never come. there is only 1 place near me that has them and thats petco(Petco has ICH all the time so i never trust them)
I could try to special order them again i guess, are they peacefull and will they live with the fish in my list? how long do they live?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

they should live fine with the rest of the cichlids on the list :nod:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

yea but i really can't find them so do you have any other sugesstions?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well I would order one from liveaquaria.com, the website is very realiabe  liveaquaria.com


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

should i order all my fish there? how do i know that they will not have any desease? and how do i know if they will come in good condition? i dont want to return them later i just want them to come here happy and healthy. should i order there?

the fish in liveaquaria are much more expensive than the ones that i can buy at The place i work at. so ill buy them there and ill try to order a parrot. will the list be good than? i know that the parrots grow 8-10'' and thats preety big for a 55 gallon.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

i would order from them, they are very realiable, if you don't want to you can check member classifieds or try to drive to another store that sells them


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

the fish in liveaquaria are much more expensive than the ones that i can buy at The place i work at. so ill buy them there and ill try to order a parrot. will the list be good than? i know that the parrots grow 8-10'' and thats preety big for a 55 gallon.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well as long as you 55 is standard 12 inch width the fish shouln't be a problem, i have a 10 inch oscar in a 55, and i have had no problems :nod:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok but im saying that the parrot will get to 8'' the severum will get to 8'' the acara will get to 7'' the firemouth will get to 6'' the 2 clown loaches will get probably 7'' to 10'' each in that tank and the giant danios will get to 4-5'' each

thats probably 55 inches in fish in a 55 gallon and they will be crowded i think so thats why i was looking for something smaller.

any ideas?

also the 55 is 13'' wide


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well the battle with overcrowding isn't just the total inches, it is also keeping up with the bioload of waste that those fish produce so good filtration is a must


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

so do you think if i get all those fish a Aqua Clear70 will do the job? and another factor is the behavior of the fish.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

an aquaclear 70







, that will not be enough, go with a ac110, and a smaller aqauclear filter, or a fluval 404 canister filter


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

i can't get another filter. im only 14 and im working but it all goes to my parests, im working in a great fish store near me, i do have a extra penguin 330 with biowheel that is not in use.

what fish can i have from my list that would be enough for my Aqua Clear 70?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well if you add the 330 boi wheel it should be okay


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

well the tank is acrylic and it only has one whole in the top for 1 filter and the top does not come off so i dont know hoe to cut a whole if i can't take the top off. so ill just leave the AC 70 alone and forget the Blood Parrot.

will the rest of the fish be ok ?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well even for that amount of fish a larger filter would be better, an ac110 is a great filter, for 42.99 it filters water at 500 gph, but if you can't buy one an ac70 will probably be okay


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok so an aqua clear 70 will be ok with......

1-firemouth
1-blue acara
1-gold severum
2-clown loaches 
2-giant danios

will the AC be enough for those fish?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah the ac70 will do it a ac 110 is better :nod:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

yea i know that a 110 is better but i just bought a 70 and i dont think i will buy a 110 after just 1 month, but the 70 is fine.

so i was thinking of removing 1 clown loach and only keeping 1 and getting something else instead.
1-firemouth
1-blue acara
1-gold severum
1-clown loache
2-Giant Danios

anny sugestions? i want something in a resonabe size so its peaceful and it does not produce alot of waste. any ideas on what other fish will thrive in the tank with the other fish?

thanks

CK


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

mabey a convict cichlid


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

they get too agressive and too teritorial even without eggs, if they get in a fight with any other fish it will kill it.

any other suggestions/


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I really think the current list is fine :nod: 
any other fish might possibly make an overload of waste for the filter


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

oh ok than i guess thats it than. but didn't you say it was good when there was 2 Clown Loaches?









what about a Bala Shark??


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

bala sharks grow to giants look at AKs balas which are great by the way


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah like he said, they grow to 12 inches and need to be kept in groups of 4 or more, that requries a 125 gallon tank or more :nod:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Geophagus


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Geophagus


don't know much about them


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok so i did alot of thinking and the tank is going to be a peaceful tank...

so this is defenetly the last list.........

1-Blue Acara
1-Geophagus Hondae
1-Gold Severum
5-Giant Danios
2-Cory cats of some kind.

10 fish in total.

do you think it will work? i have heard that all the fish in that list are peaceful most of the time and some are peaceful all the time.

A Fireouth gets too agressive and too territorial so its off the list. i still love them though.

so do you guys think it will work for life?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

that will definetly work for life :nod:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok thanks, the tank is still cycling, im using ammonia in a bottle from ACE, so when its done how big of a waterchange should do before adding the fish?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

20% should be good


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

boba fett said:


> 20% should be good


really? because i have heard that i should do a 90% waterchange before adding fish after the fishless cycle with ammonia?

i would like to make a 20% instead of a 90%, but i also want them to be safe, so should i just fo a 50% so the NitrAtes get low and so i can be sure im doing the right thing?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

to be honest with you, i never did a water change when seting up a new tank, But my tank turned out perfect, with no problems ever, so if you want to do a 50% to be safe, go for it


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok, have you ever cycled with ammonia?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

when i first cycled, I used strees zyme and stree coat by aquarium pharmisudicals
the zyme has bacteria that will grow in the tank in it, very useful when cycling :nod:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

how long does it take to finish the cycle with what you use?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

4-7 days


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

WTF????? i have bene adding ammonia and waiting for 1 month and 1 week. that sucks for me.

ill try ur way next time









thats why you dont have to do a waterchange. well too bad i do.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok almost there with the cycling.

i just have some small things to change to my ''Stocking List''..........

2-Blue Acaras-3''
1-Gold Severum-2''
1-Geophagus Surinamensis-2''-3''
6-Giant Danios-2''

can i add one more fish or is that good for life? if i can add another fish what would you recomend?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well if you can't get a parrot cichlid, go with a small to medium sized pleco.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

definately a pleco...your stocking list is pushing it, but it should be fine for a few years...the pleco (if its a common) will probably outgrow the tank over-time.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok what king of pleco would you recomend? i know commons get too big for a 55G


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

commons are fine, they dont grow very fast once they reach 12". they're cheap enough too...some pleco's are uber expensive. and not all eat algea. hehe. also, pleco's are extremely succeptible to stress, water should be kept clean and clear, unlike oscars they dont do too well in poor water and can easily die (especially the more exotic pleco's like gold nuggets) if they get beat up by tank mates.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I wouldn't get a common, they get lazy when they get older. And create massive crap in your tank. If you want a pleco get one that stays under 6". It will be a little more expensive than a common but prettier..


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok how about a clown pleco? do they eat algea? and i have tons of driftwood


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

don't get a common, a clown might be nice, all pleco eat algea a clown should be fine


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Clown Pleco eats decaying plants/driftwood but supposedly produce alot of waste and get 4".. But might be a good one to try.

Check out a albino bushy nose pleco (6" max eats algae), Queen Arabesque would be a good one, but there are many plecos, probably over 200 or so. HTH


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok but i dont think my tank has any algea now so should i get the pleco a few months later?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

you can get a pleco now, just because they are a great addition tov any tank


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> ok but i dont think my tank has any algea now so should i get the pleco a few months later?


Just get some algae tablets(food) and drop one in for food since he won't have anything to eat.. He will probably also eat any left over food that falls to the bottom too.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

oh ok i have ALOT of algea discs from my last tank.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

albino brisle nose plecos are better than commons in your case. They stay small and are pretty peaceful yet sturdy


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok guys the cycle is finally done, ill go and buy the fish today...









but i ordered the Geophagus surinamensis and they did not get it yet. should i just add him later on when they get him?\

thanks for all your help.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah you can add him when you get him


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok how about this???

ill add 12-Giant danios today after the waterchange, than i add all the other fish on saturday. do you think this will work? because the ammonia is still at .25ppm so the giant danios are strong enough. can i do that?

ammonia-.25ppm
NitrAtes-100ppm-doing big waterchange before adding fish.
NitrItes-0ppm

ill add 12-Giant danios today after the waterchange, than i add all the other fish on saturday. do you think this will work? because the ammonia is still at .25ppm so the giant danios are strong enough. can i do that?

will that work?

and how big of a waterchange should i do to get the nitriAtes from 100ppm to at least 20ppm?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no way bro! your cycle isnt done yet!!! ammonia will fall to 0, nitrates will rise, and nitrites will also fall to 0. when you've got 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and 20ppm (or so) of nitrates, THEN your cycle is done...your fish can die if exposed to nitrite, ESPECIALLY 100PPM!!! so i'd hold off on the fish...your cycle should be done within a few more days.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol this thread is NEVER ENDING!!! lol
i cant get myself to read 4 pages. whats the low down here? what did i miss?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

no my NitrAtes were at 100ppm not my NitrItes. i did a waterchange and the NitrAtes are at 20ppm now.. The NitrItes are at 0ppm.

so am i done?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> no way bro! your cycle isnt done yet!!! ammonia will fall to 0, nitrates will rise, and nitrites will also fall to 0. when you've got 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and 20ppm (or so) of nitrates, THEN your cycle is done...your fish can die if exposed to nitrite, ESPECIALLY 100PPM!!! so i'd hold off on the fish...your cycle should be done within a few more days.


no my NitrAtes were at 100ppm not my NitrItes. i did a waterchange and the NitrAtes are at 20ppm now.. The NitrItes are at 0ppm.

so am i done?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok so these are the results now.....

ammonia-0ppm

NitrItes-0ppm

NitrAtes- Between 10ppm to 20ppm

Is that good?

Thanks.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

if your nitrAtes are up and you've got 0 ammonia and 0 nitrIte then you're done...


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok good, my NitrItes were never 100ppm. My NitrAtes were 100ppm and after the waterchange they are 20ppm.

so the fish in there now are.....

6-Giant Danios
2-Head and tail Tetras
1-Gold Severum

on Saturday ill add

2-Blue Acaras
1-Clown pleco

and ill wait for the Geophagus surinamensis to come in so i can buy it.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

oh yea the pictures are coming tomorrow. but now i have one more stocking list and how the title says ''Hopefully The last''..

So here it is......... will it work good for LIFE???

1-Gold severum
6-Giant Danios
2-Head and tail tetras
1-Blue Acara
4-Silver dollars-Medium to Big
1-Clown Pleco
?????????????????????????

Thanks and pictures coming soon.....


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

oh yea the pictures are coming tomorrow. but now i have one more stocking list and how the title says ''Hopefully The last''..

So here it is......... will it work good for LIFE???

1-Gold severum
6-Giant Danios
2-Head and tail tetras
1-Blue Acara
4-Silver dollars-Medium to Big
1-Clown Pleco
?????????????????????????

Thanks and pictures coming soon.....

will that work for LIFE in Harmony For most of the time?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

hmmm kinda pushing it, I would take 1 or 2 fish away for your fishes comfort in a 55


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

cycle with mollies or somthing dont just throw the fish in 2 days after the tank was set up


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

how about if i only get 3 silver dollars? will that help?

and the cycle is done VENOM







i set it up over a month ago almost 2 months


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

my bad i didnt bother to read all 4 pages over

sorry

anyway good luck!

try 3 silver dollars
1 blue acara
1 Severum
1 Bristle nose?

sound okay?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

well it sounds ok but i have 6 giant danios and i dont want to return them.

so can 
3-Silver dollars
1-Blue Acara
1-Gold Senerum
6-giant danios
1-clown pleco sound good? they dont have any BN plecos near me


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

the danios are pushing it.... but i dont see why not


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok thanks the danios are only 1.5'' so there is alot of growing to do,

thanks so it will work for life? i will remove half of the danios later

will all those fish thrive in there?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

VENOM said:


> the danios are pushing it.... but i dont see why not


ok good. will they thrive in the 55 gallon untill they die of old age?????


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok guys im going to get the rest of the fish in a few hours so please tell me one more time so i can be sure...









1-Gold Severum----Allready heve him
1-Blue Acara--------Buying Today
6-Giant Danios------Allready Got Them
3-Silver Dollars-----Buying Today
1-big bristle nose pleco-------Buying Today

will they live/thrive in the 55 gallon for life?

i will remove 3 of the Giant danios later.

and the picture are coming after i buy the fish today.

will they live/thrive in the 55 gallon for life?

thanks

CK.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

little packed but it will be okay


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

its okay to go a little over, say 3in over or less, but 5+ isnt that great. I went way over with my 55.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

it is alright if you have the proper filtrtion too


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok guys here are the pictures like i prommised...

i bought

3-silver dollars
1-Blue Acara
1-Bristle nose pleco
1-Gold Severum
6-Giant danios

and here are the pics.























































tell me what you think?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

here is a pic of my male blue acara.....


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

all the fish look cool, even cooler to see them when there bigger


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks and the pictures don't even look half as good as they look in real life.

i love these fish, and they seem to get along fine so far and the Blue aacara achools with the silver dollars







thats strange but cool.

i think i have a red hook silver dollat. ill post some new pictures of their fins tomorrow so someone can id if they are normal, Redhook, or some other spiecies of silver dollar.

and one of them has red in his belly, '' Like a Red Belly Piranha'' lol.

oh well they are great fish and they are happy and healthy from what i can see.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i hope those are LFS fish and not Petco, petsmart, or god forbid walmart fish

i trust those are LFS judging by the acara


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

oh yea they are from a great fish store... Tropic Isle,,, And i work There


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

that acara is awsome. Looks like a green terror.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks yes it does look like a GT .

here is a bigger picture of him.

View attachment 102961


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

and here is a bigger picture of him and the silver dollars.

View attachment 102962


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Looks good!! All that work was worth the pay off..


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow this thread just keeps going :laugh:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

yes it does. the silver dollars and the Blue acara ate some Frozen Brine shrimp today so im kindda happy. i hope they eat more tomorrow.









any tricks to make them eat?

i put in some Yellow organic Zuchini and it was not touched???


----------

